# Pan de Miga, de Molde y Lactal



## pygmalioninst

Hola todos, espero que alguién me pueda ayudar:
Tengo que encontrar el equivalente en inglés a :
Pan de Miga (el que se usa para sandwiches, viene cortado)
Pan de Molde (igual pero entero)
Pan Lactal (viene en bolsas en rebanadas cuadradas de miga con una costra en sus bordes y se usa en sandwiches)

He buscado en todos lados y no me queda claro:

sliced bread, bread baked in a form, white bread, tin loaf...

Please, help me!!!!

Thanks a lot


----------



## Ritoha

Hola,
Pan de miga = Cut loaf
Pan de molde = Uncut loaf
Pan lactal = Sliced sandwich


----------



## pygmalioninst

thanks a lot Ritoha!


----------



## riancharles

pues, tengo una pregunta...¿ por qué siempre le dicen "pan de miga" si es que todo pan tiene migas??? nunca entendí ese concepto... supongo que hay que aceptar que así se dice...

pues, se me olvidó preguntar si "pan de miga" siempre se refiere a pan en rebanadas..o sea, pan ya cortado... 
depende del país??


----------



## k-in-sc

I understand "pan de miga" to mean sliced white sandwich bread. In the RP, anyway.


----------



## riancharles

what is the RP, república del perú???


----------



## k-in-sc

Rio de la Plata


----------



## pygmalioninst

Pan de miga es el que se usa en Argentina para hacer sandwiches de miga.
Son planchas grandes de miga unicamente (sin corteza) que se rellenan con jamón, queso, huevo, tomate, etc.
Son muy ricos!!!
Gracias a todos


----------



## Julie_UM

What's the English word for this kind of sandwich?


 

 http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?img...es&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1&ei=OYZQTMiQOYP58AbR_OnVCQ


They are "sanguches de miga" in Argentina. 

Thanks in advance!
Julia


----------



## k-in-sc

Those aren't common here. You just have to explain what they are: sandwiches on white bread with the crust cut off.


----------



## zumac

k-in-sc said:


> Those aren't common here. You just have to explain what they are: sandwiches on white bread with the crust cut off.


You're right, k-in-sc.  Sanwiches de miga are not part of the food culture in the US. If you're lucky, you can find an Argentinian store or market nearby that makes them. Years ago, I found them at Carnicería Argentina in the San Fernando Valley in Los Angeles.

What makes them special for me is the high quality of the bread itself, the Pan de MIga. Extremely better than the plain old white bread that you buy in the supermarket. The size of each bread slice is at least twice that of regular bread.

They add a vast variety of ingredients to make the sandwiches de miga, and you can usually order the ingredients that you want.

My impression when eating sandwiches de miga is that they are similar to high class canapés.

Saludos.


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm wondering how similar they are to British "tea sandwiches," which I think are small and dainty and have the crusts cut off, but I have the impression the fillings are not very substantial. 
(You can get sánwiches de miga in Atlanta at La Criolla, local uruguayo)


----------



## Julie_UM

Thanks, guys! 
I've searched for images of British tea sandwiches and some of them look pretty much the same to our Argentinian sanguches de miga. However, ours tend to be bigger and generally of a rectangular shape. Triangular ones are typically even bigger and they are toasted. We call these "tostados".


----------



## k-in-sc

See what's in those tea sandwiches. They may look similar, but I don't think they have hearty fillings like ham and cheese. I think what's in them is jam and weird stuff like cucumber and watercress ...


----------



## pygmalioninst

Hi everybody!
Is there anybody who can help me to complete an exercise I have in a grammar book:

"Our last holiday was an .......................-this word expensive."

I haven't found the word missing anywhere!

Thanks a lot


----------



## sergio11

k-in-sc said:


> I'm wondering how similar they are to British "tea sandwiches," which I think are small and dainty and have the crusts cut off, but I have the impression the fillings are not very substantial.
> (You can get sánwiches de miga in Atlanta at La Criolla, local uruguayo)


 


k-in-sc said:


> See what's in those tea sandwiches. They may look similar, but I don't think they have hearty fillings like ham and cheese. I think what's in them is jam and weird stuff like cucumber and watercress ...


Going back to the original theme, yes, that is what they are. Whenever you go to an English Tea House here in the United States you get served those sandwiches. 

I think the "sandwiches de miga" are derived originally from the British tea sandwiches, and the filling is just whatever your taste and your fancy call for. There is a very important British influence in Argentina and Uruguay.


----------



## k-in-sc

sergio11 said:


> There is a very important British influence in Argentina and Uruguay.


As evidenced by the strange colonial-sounding English taught there


----------



## sergio11

k-in-sc said:


> As evidenced by the strange colonial-sounding English taught there


I think cable TV and the Internet are changing that.


----------



## Grey Fox

Being British and having lived in Argentina for over twenty years and travelled around a fair bit staying in people's houses and even once with a family of local bakers, I can assure you "pan de miga" for the traditional "sandwich de miga" is nothing like the ready made sandwiches so ubiquitous nowadays in UK, neither is it like the traditional dainty tea-time sandwiches of long ago, when the bread was cut by hand from a loaf and had to be thin enough to see the board through and the crusts cut off, with fillings like the classic thinly sliced cucumber. But it's possible to detect the historic influence of that style of dainty sandwich. 

The sandwich de miga often has three layers of bread and the two fillings are different, typically very thin slices of a rubbery type of cheese and very thinly sliced pressed ham in one and thinly sliced tomatoes with shredded lettuce in the other layer, using a thin scraping of mayonnaise rather than butter. 

But as zumac and pygmalionist explain above, the bread is the main big difference, being specially baked for these sandwiches, in huge long square section forms with a lid on to ensure an exactly square section to the bread. The loaf is about 60cm/2ft long, the square with sides of typically about 30cm/1ft (see pic added below). Once baked it is left to cool and the next day the crusts are sliced off and the whole thing thinly sliced - this would be impossible on the same day it was baked! Quantities of these large thin slices are then carefully wrapped to sell for making up party sandwiches at home or to supply the sandwich parlours, baker's shops and supermarkets that all have a hand-made sandwich service to order or from basic standard stock fillings. You need a very long sharp knife to cut the dainty squares (and possibly even diagonally into triangles as well), either 9 or 12 from each large slice, cutting through a whole stack of sandwiches once they have been carefully assembled. It's a very skilful job. Sold by the dozen or by the slab, not individually or to grab a quick bite "on the hoof", shoved in the briefcase or bag or eaten in the street or park or wherever. Nothing like the great British sandwich of today or the American club sandwich, and only a distant relation of the English dainty tea party sandwich with no crusts. Very typically Argentine, and yes, typical for parties, gatherings, meetings and to create a good impression, very elegant. 

I hope my rather lengthy explanation explains all the details that are required by people who aren't familiar with the Argentine (and Uruguayan it seems) traditions, to make sense of some of the excellent descriptions given by various people above! 

Here's a snapshot I took at the bakery where I stayed 20yrs ago! 
 
I hope they're still going strong, as "pan de miga" and "sandwich de miga" (or "sanguich"  are still an essential part of life all over Argentina.


----------



## rodelu2

Grey Fox said:


> Being British and having lived in Argentina for over twenty years and travelled around a fair bit staying in people's houses and even once with a family of local bakers, I can assure you "pan de miga" for the traditional "sandwich de miga" is nothing like the ready made sandwiches so ubiquitous nowadays in UK, neither is it like the traditional dainty tea-time sandwiches of long ago, when the bread was cut by hand from a loaf and had to be thin enough to see the board through and the crusts cut off, with fillings like the classic thinly sliced cucumber. But it's possible to detect the historic influence of that style of dainty sandwich.
> 
> The sandwich de miga often has three layers of bread and the two fillings are different, typically very thin slices of a rubbery type of cheese and very thinly sliced pressed ham in one and thinly sliced tomatoes with shredded lettuce in the other layer, using a thin scraping of mayonnaise rather than butter.
> 
> But as zumac and pygmalionist explain above, the bread is the main big difference, being specially baked for these sandwiches, in huge long square section forms with a lid on to ensure an exactly square section to the bread. The loaf is about 60cm/2ft long, the square with sides of typically about 30cm/1ft (see pic added below). Once baked it is left to cool and the next day the crusts are sliced off and the whole thing thinly sliced - this would be impossible on the same day it was baked! Quantities of these large thin slices are then carefully wrapped to sell for making up party sandwiches at home or to supply the sandwich parlours, baker's shops and supermarkets that all have a hand-made sandwich service to order or from basic standard stock fillings. You need a very long sharp knife to cut the dainty squares (and possibly even diagonally into triangles as well), either 9 or 12 from each large slice, cutting through a whole stack of sandwiches once they have been carefully assembled. It's a very skilful job. Sold by the dozen or by the slab, not individually or to grab a quick bite "on the hoof", shoved in the briefcase or bag or eaten in the street or park or wherever. Nothing like the great British sandwich of today or the American club sandwich, and only a distant relation of the English dainty tea party sandwich with no crusts. Very typically Argentine, and yes, typical for parties, gatherings, meetings and to create a good impression, very elegant.
> 
> I hope my rather lengthy explanation explains all the details that are required by people who aren't familiar with the Argentine (and Uruguayan it seems) traditions, to make sense of some of the excellent descriptions given by various people above!
> 
> Here's a snapshot I took at the bakery where I stayed 20yrs ago! View attachment 12499
> I hope they're still going strong, as "pan de miga" and "sandwich de miga" (or "sanguich"  are still an essential part of life all over Argentina.


There's enough in that picture to get an FDA inspector into convulsions...how did we manage to survive?


----------



## k-in-sc

"You have to eat a peck of dirt before you die"


----------



## rodelu2

k-in-sc said:


> As evidenced by the strange colonial-sounding English taught there



This comment of yours is a couple years old but would you be kind enough to share a couple examples of that sort of English?


----------

